# Who wants so lolz?



## chipuplover (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok, so this fur on Gaia decided to make a thread.  Full of lulz and Fail.  
http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/gen...ho-dont-mind-furs-should-unite-to/t.54560215/


----------



## Corto (Sep 22, 2009)

chipuplover said:


> Full of Fail. http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/gen...ho-dont-mind-furs-should-unite-to/t.54560215/


No shit


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 22, 2009)

The guy even looks like a tool.


----------



## Zhael (Sep 22, 2009)

I dusted out my old account just to comment on it :/


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2009)

I only read the first page, but that may be the stupidest thing I've seen this month.


----------



## Gonebatty (Sep 22, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I only read the first page, but that may be the stupidest thing I've seen this month.



Eh... week.


----------



## Ziff (Sep 24, 2009)

"right well hmm... cuz its not like there isn't enough places for furries to group right? also the real reason why he did this is just so people would troll him and he'd feel significant in trying to explain furry to people who won't listen. I'm leaving it at this: I am a furry and I only collect clean art and rarely look at furry PopcORN"

That was me :3


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

I could only read the first page before I facepalmed my head so much I got a bruise now...
nvm I started to read and it just got so much worst e_e


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 24, 2009)

My favorite part was when he said he could make animals do his bidding without usiing words or gestures.  I haven't laughed so hard in weeks.


----------



## Azure (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow. Is there a way to get a Gaia account without paying for it, because that's like a goldmine of trolling.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 24, 2009)

Both sides are massive failures.

I also did not get past page 1.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Wow. Is there a way to get a Gaia account without paying for it, because that's like a goldmine of trolling.


 
If there is I'll meet you there cause I'm going to have fun fucking with that idiot


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm more shocked at the state of the site than the topic. I left just as the selling out and advertising started. It looks awful now.


----------



## Slade (Sep 24, 2009)

That's dishearteningly pathetic.


----------



## chipuplover (Sep 24, 2009)

gaia is free to sign up.  You only have to pay for certain items if you decide you want them, like aquariums and such.  But to just sign up to post in the lol forums is 100% free.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Sep 24, 2009)

I facepalmed.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

chipuplover said:


> gaia is free to sign up. You only have to pay for certain items if you decide you want them, like aquariums and such. But to just sign up to post in the lol forums is 100% free.


 
Lol when I get some free time I'm probably going to sign up just to fuck with that dude, people like that pisses me off the most, if I'd known where he lived I'd end up breaking his fingers so he can't type stupid shit no more >:C


----------



## TDK (Sep 24, 2009)

He and his thread just made my inner gangsta murder my inner furry.


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 24, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> He and his thread just made my inner gangsta murder my inner furry.


 
lol I just want to beat his ass, that would be the perfect christmas present XD
wow he made you do that? @.@


----------

